# Milling Honey Locust



## 00juice (Mar 30, 2007)

Yesterday I was able to get out and do some milling with the nice weather. I had a few honey locust logs delivered to the front yard by the local tree company. I used my new aux oiler for the first time. It is a 14" piece of ABS, capped on one end, and a clean out on the other. In the end of the cleanout, I drilled a hole, and put in a tire stem valve so that I can pressurize the oil tank. Then I have a ball valve to control the flow. Worked real nice, but the clean out tends to leak air, even with teflon tape. But holds long enough to make one cut. I still am using my 066, but the 084 is back from Dean, and it'll be used shortly for milling once I get a few tanks of gas through to break in the new cylinder/piston. The honey locust slabs look real nice. The piece i just cut up, was a crotch that had five leaders coming from the same place, so it left some real nice grain, and a unique shape. I have two nice 3 1/2" slabs that I got that will look beautiful bookmarked and made into a table top. As required, here are some pics.


----------



## 00juice (Mar 30, 2007)

*Posting pics in the message body*

Just curious, Can anyone tell me how to post pics in the message body?


*Ok- got it. Thanks*


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 30, 2007)

Looking good.

To include the pictures, upload them as you have been then click on the link that comes up in the attachment manager. Copy the link in the address bar and paste into your post surrounded by... 

[ i m g ] link [ / i m g ] (without the spaces)










It would also help to resize them to about 640 x 480.


How does the 084 run?


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice. 

Ya, you need to upload onto a url first. I use photobucket. Once you get the pic onto photobucket right click on the pic. left click on properties. Right click on location and select all. Copy. And then click reply on AS. Then click on the graphic that looks like a mountain on top of your message body. Right click in the box and paste. It's takes a few tries to tweak it but you'll get it sooner or later.


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 30, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Looking good.
> 
> To include the pictures, upload them as you have been then click on the link that comes up in the attachment manager. Copy the link in the address bar and paste into your post surrounded by...
> 
> ...



I'll have to try that way myself.


----------



## 00juice (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, much appreciated...
I've only started the 084 so far. I don't have much wood for just cutting lying around the house. I'm going to my camp this weekend, so hopefully, weather permitting, I'll get a few tanks through the saw. Hopefully, I'll have a better answer on monday.


----------



## wdchuck (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice looking wood there 00Juice, approximates a pair of Italian boots.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 30, 2007)

[IM]http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php[/IMG]

Nice pics Here is some maple. Let me know if this show's up. I have been wondering how to do the pic thing for awhile also.


----------



## 00juice (Mar 30, 2007)

Like aggie said to me, you may want to resize to 640x480


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 30, 2007)

sorry bout that pic is to big.


----------



## urbanlumberinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Check out this badboy


----------



## urbanlumberinc (Apr 4, 2007)

That tree sawed up into about 450 bdft of nice clear 1x4 and 1x6. As soon as it's dry I'm gonna mill it up into flooring for the living room:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 00juice (Apr 4, 2007)

Very Nice. Is that coming from your own property? Are you removing for someone else, or was it just a gimme.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 4, 2007)

bookerdog said:


> sorry bout that pic is to big.



Much better!


----------



## urbanlumberinc (Apr 7, 2007)

That was a gimmee, just happened to be driving down the street at the right time.


----------



## dustytools (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice looking pictures Juice and Urban!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 8, 2007)

Gimmees are the best! I have yet to have to pay a dime for any of my logs.


Juice- Just curious, do you catch any flack from your neighbors when milling?


----------



## 00juice (Apr 8, 2007)

Aggie,
I don't mill very much in my yard. I only did these here because I was offered these logs delivered while the tree service was doing another job on my street. I still only do a few cuts at a time. I try not to have the saw running to long at any given time. So far, the only thing i've heard is what are you doing? What are you gonna use this for? But, like I said, only maybe two-three cuts in a day.
Brian


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 8, 2007)

urbanlumberinc said:


> I'm gonna mill it up into flooring



I would love to do that! I like the look of slippery (red) elm too.

Has anyone pics of QS honeylocust?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 8, 2007)

00juice said:


> Aggie,
> I don't mill very much in my yard. I only did these here because I was offered these logs delivered while the tree service was doing another job on my street. I still only do a few cuts at a time. I try not to have the saw running to long at any given time. So far, the only thing i've heard is what are you doing? What are you gonna use this for? But, like I said, only maybe two-three cuts in a day.
> Brian



It's funny, milling with a chainsew seems to attract an audience no matter where you are. I live pretty much in the sticks but I still get neighbors, delivery drivers, etc. asking what I'm doing with all those logs.


----------



## BC_Logger (Apr 8, 2007)

I have to pass up so much wood here because fire wood is just not worth it 

aggiewoodbutchr

thats a GB mill right ?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 8, 2007)

The mill in the photos in this thread are an Alaskan mill.

If you do a search for GB Mill it will bring up many threads with close up pictures, including a few threads on modifications I did to mine.


----------



## woodshop (Apr 8, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> It's funny, milling with a chainsew seems to attract an audience no matter where you are. I live pretty much in the sticks but I still get neighbors, delivery drivers, etc. asking what I'm doing with all those logs.



Same here... most folks just have no clue what milling lumber is all about, or that it can be done right in their yard. With both the csm and the Ripsaw, I always draw a crowd if people are just walking by or are close enough to hear it and get curious what tree work is being done. Then come the inevitable thousand questions they hit you with as soon as you turn off the saw for a minute... "how much does one of them cost?" ... "what are you gonna do with those boards?" ..."will my chainsaw work on one of them?" ..."where did ya learn to do that?" btw, I often direct them to AS and tell them to search on csm, Granberg, GB or Ripsaw.


----------

